# I want to talk right down to earth, in a language that everybody here can easily understand



## Null (Sep 5, 2015)

Lets have a chat.

*The Numbers*
Everyone likes being apart of the winning team, yeah? Lets see some numbers.





There was a very high point at the end of December where we spiked at over 1200 active users briefly. Before then even, we were doubling our numbers every 4 months because of other huge draws, for which I believe Jace is primarily responsible -- but I can't know for sure. What I do know is that, after January, there was a big dip in growth. This was also around the time that our site renamed itself from the CWCki Forums, so the loss of familiarity could be it.

(There are statistical drops in this from data corruption.)



So then after this I was stumbling a bit, trying to figure out what the problem was. I thought maybe the site for sure had maybe just _died_; I had killed it with the rebranding. But that wasn't it. I realized we were still growing, just not in the way I expected. Lets look at two more figures.

*2014+2015 Weekly Chart*





*Same Chart with Trend Plots*



The first big red line shows what would have happened if we continued to double active users every 4 months. The second green lines shows the average growth we were receiving _before_ Jace. It appears that all that happened is our casual traffic for the Jace Connors Television Program dropped off, leaving behind the sticky users who are so well integrated with our fine community to this day.

Now, the other interesting thing is guest traffic. The analytics I run on the cwckiforums and kiwifarms.net have ran for 10 months and 8 months respectively. In total, the cwckiforums had 300,000 unique visitors and already we have had 450,000 -- according to Google Analytics, which many people are now blocking. What can't be blocked is Cloudflare HTTP analytics, and that includes requests to our chat system. In total, Cloudflare would claim we have processed 127,769,640 requests in the last 30 days as of writing.

So, in the numbers sense, we're fine. We're quickly becoming the Queens and High Shitlords of Drama on the Internet. Our friends from Tumblr and other communities will be savagely whipped into shape and users will continue to join as guest traffic spikes numbers from our growing and already massive SEO fingerprint.


*The Drama Engine*
"A community that runs on drama must also create it" -- Sir Isaac Newton, Newton's 2nd Law of Thermodynamics

Every little drama is a special snowflake. They are unique, and beautiful, and a pain in the ass. I've tried going the discrete way, and that didn't work. It turns out it's real fucking hard to cover shit up in a community of some three thousand people. This month I learned the joys and efficiency of burning drama alive. I like how things are now. If you have a problem, contact a moderator or manager. If they have a problem, contact an admin. If everyone has problems, I'll deal with it.

Dealing with it means making sure everyone knows what the problem is. If I've made the right decision, it stops being a problem. This kind of thing requires a little foresight to do but so far it's worked. It stops people from arguing. You don't want your petty bullshit flung out in the open? Don't be petty, or keep it private. Simple. This is my new outlook after dealing with people's problems for 3 years. If you want to stay on the forum, don't make my time here unpleasant; same goes for everyone else.

This leads well into ...

*New Policies
Old Rules, New Clothes*
We've  recently added a bunch of new boards and changed up the rules and added new shit. I'm not going to throw the book out and rewrite it, but I'm going to reword a lot of stuff to be more concise. The main problem with our rules is that they're wordy as hell. A rule needs to be like, 3 words followed by a sentence.

There also needs to be a distinction between a "rule" and a "guideline". Dunno how I'm going to do that. Apparently people think we _strictly enforce all rules_ and that keeps them from wanting to register. I don't know how much of a good thing that is, but I realize big bricks of rule stuff up at the top can be intimidating.

The only rule this website has is what I mentioned. Don't make life difficult. This forum is _entertainment_. On this board, you're either being entertained, or you _are_ the entertainment. This becomes a problem in cases where there's bait, because it's internal. I feel that the person taking obvious bait and getting into frivolous arguments is more at fault than the person throwing their opinion out to the wind. Where we're going to start drawing the line for this is up for discussion, because many old members do it too, but we'll figure it out.

*No Outside Influence*
The Democratic People's Republic of North Kiwia is closing its borders; welcome to Juche. For a long time I listened to people on the outside who had criticisms of the board because I was always curious about what people had to say. I felt maybe it was easier for them to say these things on anonymous websites or on foreign communities because there was no risk of being penalized here. I realize now that this, if not previously a mistake, is now a mistake.

At some point I realized that we are a community that routinely gathers 500 people across the world at one time, and are twice as big as anything I would consider a "competitor" _put together_. And the funniest part is, we aren't even really competitors. People come here because they don't like anonymous posting. They don't like belligerence. So, we're going to try and focus on that, because so far, it's been a massive success.

I was always reluctant to make this decision because I thought, "where will I gather feedback now?" I thought a feedback board would be totally dead, no one could possibly take interest in such a thing, but sure enough it works. Go figure. Now the community doesn't need an Official Shitposting Department to tell us how to run our site; we got ourselves for that.


And finally ...

*Soon*
*Lolcow Wiki*
People try to fault me for the Lolcow Wiki because it never got finished, but it never got abandoned. The site still runs and I keep it up, but it needs love, and I can't give it to it right now.

See, the Wiki was going to launch with Jace. I had it planned out that we'd make a full wiki for Jace, tie in articles that were well written for people like Vade, and then show it off to the world and open registration via forum accounts. The problem is that Jace turned out to be fake and I quit my job around the same time, so now there's no time or impetus behind the wiki, which is a shame.

The Kiwi Farms is an engine of drama. It constantly creates and finds content and streams it for discussion, but there's no exit point. If anyone looked at Moleman today and asked, "Why is he funny?", they'd either have to be told in a reply, or the OP for the thread would need to be spot-on. This is typically what a wiki is for. The threads generate content, find content, interact with Moleman, and then the Wiki studiously records it. People find it on accident or read it at random for fun. Entertainment is had, new users are acquired, and the collective IQ for the entire world drops a little.

When I have free time, after Infinity Next is complete, I will find love for this Wiki again and it will be finished. The chronicles of this website can begin to be archived. And, while that's fun, I have other goals too.

*Lolcow News*
The site is _so big_ now that most people miss out on things. A lot of things. I miss out on 99% of shit that goes down. When something funny or interesting happens with people I care about, I try to launch it as a site notice so people know to check it out. This is really cumbersome and short lived (notices lack posterity), so what I want to do is open a blog with a few very talented writers to condense interesting on and off-site events into small articles. copypaste, the owner of 8chan, has already volunteered to write. He knows of a few tech people who deserve some attention and who has interesting stories with.


Both sites will be tied into the forum. News articles will appear on the board somehow, and I'll find some way to put in big threads their relevant wiki pages (i.e. in the vade thread, add a notice that says "[[Vade]] has an article on the Lolcow Wiki."). This would be in late 2015 at the earliest, early 2016 best guess, though. Until then, I'm too busy.


So for now, my Kiwis, carry on. I'll roll out some changes this month to the rules and soon we will be an empire of autism that the vaccine pharmaceuticals could only dream of being.


----------



## Schnookums (Sep 5, 2015)

the audio verification required to create a new account is a pain in the ass


----------



## tomgirl4life (Sep 5, 2015)

Null said:


> Before then even, we were doubling our numbers every 4 months because of other huge draws, of *for *which I believe Jace to be *is *primarily responsible -- but I can't know for sure.



ftfy


----------



## Null (Sep 5, 2015)

Schnookums said:


> the audio verification required to create a new account is a pain in the ass


If you have to hide from the wolf you don't belong here.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

Null said:


> cases where there's bait... Where we're going to start drawing the line for this is up for discussion...



I vote the line gets drawn at members literally baiting each other irl with poisoned honey, and only if it's a particularly nasty poison.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Sep 5, 2015)

Hell yes.

Proud Patriotic Papa Null is best Null.

Everything is going to be alright.

Kiwi Pride, bitches.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 5, 2015)

#BringBackWhatIf


----------



## PeteyCoffee (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't like it when threads are closed as a preventative measure, to remove potential honeypots. (Sometimes even before anyone besides OP has posted in them.)


----------



## XH 502 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm all about this "news blog" idea. Back when I was unemployed I was able to browse this site any time of day so I was always present when the proverbial shit went down. Now my schedule is pretty full so I miss quite a bit of the action, and I don't have time to wade through a 50 page thread just to get caught up on what an obese pedophile is doing these days.


----------



## Schnookums (Sep 5, 2015)

Null said:


> If you have to hide from the wolf you don't belong here.


either way, just a suggestion. i got lucky and was able to see 'lane' in the filename.


----------



## John Daker (Sep 5, 2015)

How does it feel to own the internet's most successful autism cabal?


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Sep 5, 2015)

Schnookums said:


> the audio verification required to create a new account is a pain in the ass


are you fucking serious???


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 5, 2015)

Schnookums said:


> the audio verification required to create a new account is a pain in the ass



You can't hide from the wolf. He always gets the bitch he wants.



Schnookums said:


> create a new account





Schnookums said:


> new account


Son, What do you mean by 'new' account. You mean you had an 'old' one?


----------



## Schnookums (Sep 5, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> are you fucking serious???


speakers suck and i need a new laptop, i know. captcha would be nice. anyways i said enough, i'll get my coat.


----------



## Massif (Sep 5, 2015)

My chest swells with pride over the grand expansion of this purest expression of aesthetics.
I believe I can speak for many of us in saying that we would lay down our lives with an ecstatic smile on our face for these beautiful ideals of autism, cirklejerkery and mockery of the less fortunate. 
To die with a spirit of devotion to this cause filling one's heart would be an act of unsurpassable beauty.
From Facebook to the darknet the sun shall never set on this brave new empire of autism.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Sep 5, 2015)

This is literally the best forum I ever joined.
Everyone is civil and respect is mutual,shit like politics can easily discussed,something i never expected.
I learned shit like bdsm stuff to nuclear phisics.
So,I really want to see this nice autistic community to grow and expand into something better,a hub for internet autism
EDIT:I  love the autistic ratings


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 5, 2015)

I rated this autistic. Null you are terrible with people and an unlovable autistic but I respect this because I like being able to call shame on a nigga who try to run game on a nigga and this post is shit and brilliant
At the same time just like this forum


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Sep 5, 2015)

Null said:


> This month I learned the joys and efficiency of burning drama alive. I like how things are now.



You've discovered the joys of the "stab-in-the-face" rebuttal.

Godspeed, Null. Godspeed.


----------



## Keerakh (Sep 5, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I rated this autistic. Null you are terrible with people and an unlovable autistic but I respect this because I like being able to call shame on a nigga who try to run game on a nigga and this post is shit and brilliant
> At the same time just like this forum


Did you know that System of a Down did a version of "Shame on a Nigga" with Wu Tang Clan? Hearing Serj try to rap is embarrassingly hilarious. 
/offtopic

Honestly this is really the safest, least-infested-with-drama site ever. Closest I've seen to legitimate drama is when that Vade worshipper went back. I forget their name. Honestly the Tumblr subforum's targets consists of nothing but a bunch of pedo dogfuckers that we should work on sending to prison ASAP anyway. I'm finding the Loveshys and the Main Lolcow (what I like to refer to as "mixed nuts") subforums to be more engaging and comical.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 5, 2015)

This post is 10/10 titties. Lolcow news and wiki are sorely needed because it's so easy to miss out on good milkings. I think the problem with rules for this forum though is that the people with a high enough internet IQ to be good contributors already wouldn't do those things, and the people who shitpost autism won't read them/care anyway.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Sep 5, 2015)

Null is a loving father.

We are his loyal children. 

Love this site and it's community. Thanks, Null!


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

BIG DADDY said:


> This post is 10/10 titties. Lolcow news and wiki are sorely needed because it's so easy to miss out on good milkings. I think the problem with rules for this forum though is that the people with a high enough internet IQ to be good contributors already wouldn't do those things, and the people who shitpost autism won't read them/care anyway.



In any case I spent way too long writing two articles about people who are old enough to be my dad, so I want a little bit of recognition dammit


----------



## yasscat (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes good. I love the news blog idea! So excited.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Sep 5, 2015)

My friends, a toast!

To lulz now, and lulz forevermore!

So long as there are autistic morons, obese pedophiles, basement permavirgins, triggered Tumblrinas, and true & honest lesbian soul tomgirls, we will drag them out into the light.

And laugh at them.

Kiwi Farms.  _Forever._


----------



## Slowboat to China (Sep 5, 2015)

All hail North Kiwia! Can't wait until we start getting resolutions passed against us by the UN. 

In all seriousness, though, I've rarely had so much fun on a forum. Even with so many people and so much potential for crazy, this place is one of the calmest, sanest places I've ever hung out on the Internet, and if Null wants to be a benevolent dictator then I say have at it!


----------



## ColorfulCassowary (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm experienced in wikia editing. I could help out with the lolcow wiki. Don't be surprised if I end up with a huge article sandbox tho :v


----------



## Treblinkachu (Sep 5, 2015)

I think that this site should require every new member to answer the question "If you have male chromosomes, what is your gender?" and the options should be 'male', 'female', 'other', or 'whatever I want'. If they cannot answer male, it means they are a tumblr cumrag with no sense of humor. Normally I would not advocate such a thing because I don't care, but since we're dealing with an influx of self-righteous activists who do care, it would surely generate some delicious drama.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

Schnookums said:


> the audio verification required to create a new account is a pain in the ass




What was your previous account name?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Sep 5, 2015)

Treblinkachu said:


> I think that this site should require every new member to answer the question "If you have male chromosomes, what is your gender?" and the options should be 'male', 'female', 'other', or 'whatever I want'. If they cannot answer male, it means they are a tumblr cumrag with no sense of humor. Normally I would not advocate such a thing because I don't care, but since we're dealing with an influx of self-righteous activists who do care, it would surely generate some delicious drama, and also maybe even filter out people who literally can't bring themselves to choose 'male' on it.


With the recent surge of lolcows who have apparently had sexual activities with dogs (ie more than one of these fuckers), we should probably put in an extra question asking if it is acceptable to fuck dogs.


----------



## Silver (Sep 5, 2015)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> With the recent surge of lolcows who have apparently had sexual activities with dogs (ie more than one of these fuckers), we should probably put in an extra question asking if it is acceptable to fuck dogs.


Maybe just "non-human animals" in general, can be more of a catch-all


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 5, 2015)

Treblinkachu said:


> I think that this site should require every new member to answer the question "If you have male chromosomes, what is your gender?" and the options should be 'male', 'female', 'other', or 'whatever I want'. If they cannot answer male, it means they are a tumblr cumrag with no sense of humor. Normally I would not advocate such a thing because I don't care, but since we're dealing with an influx of self-righteous activists who do care, it would surely generate some delicious drama.



Why would you want to keep out the comedians though?


----------



## TaterBot (Sep 5, 2015)

Wikis and blogs, if well-done, are nice addendums to forum sites. But the forum itself is still the foremost draw, and imho, merits the most intensive care and attention.  

Speaking of doing the numbers, there are plenty of "analytical" sources surrounding any Internet endeavor. Here's one interesting example regarding kiwifarms.net

http://kiwifarms.net.hypestat.com/

Edit: updated version


----------



## John Furrman (Sep 5, 2015)

Dear Leader's plans seem solid. I look forward to the news feature.


----------



## exball (Sep 5, 2015)

Slowboat to China said:


> sanest places


Lol.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 5, 2015)

Papa Null can I spoon with you.

In all seriousness looking forward.


----------



## Arctic (Sep 5, 2015)

The news feature would be a great improvement, it's annoying when you have to scroll through a featured thread for 10 minutes before you finally understand what the hell is going on.


Treblinkachu said:


> I think that this site should require every new member to answer the question "If you have male chromosomes, what is your gender?" and the options should be 'male', 'female', 'other', or 'whatever I want'. If they cannot answer male, it means they are a tumblr cumrag with no sense of humor. Normally I would not advocate such a thing because I don't care, but since we're dealing with an influx of self-righteous activists who do care, it would surely generate some delicious drama.


That would be splendid. This website is about lolcows, not about how people are terrible for making fun of the LGBTWTFBBQ. 


Spoiler


----------



## Glaive (Sep 5, 2015)

Out of everything mentioned, structuring some kind of Lolcow News sticks out as the greatest potential addition.  Having a sort of centralized location to see all of the major headlines for what's gone down recently along with a timeline would save folks a lot of digging.  You mentioned the use of the little alert banners like the one created to link to this very thread as being one of the only tools right now to direct attention to major happenings and updates.  Perhaps a simple temp solution until something bigger is fleshed out could be a public log of past banner alerts along with their original post date.  Everything noteworthy seems to already get thrown up there and a history/log page would help people who miss out on a few days worth of Kiwi browsing.


Everything else seems beneficial as well, just one small suggestion for the Feedback board if you are interested in better phasing out the need for Lolcow alt-sites.



Null said:


> I thought a feedback board would be totally dead, no one could possibly take interest in such a thing, but sure enough it works. Go figure.



Now, I'm really enjoying the Feedback board as well.  And I wish we were able to handle having guest accounts there to post.  As you know very well though that privilege proved to be too much for users to handle with the roleplaying that resulted.  Anyway I think I've found a possible happy medium.  No ratings.  Disable the ratings across the entire Feedback board.  The sad truth is that people care far too much about ratings, and I believe disabling ratings on that board may bring out some unfiltered opinions and replies that would otherwise never see the light of day.  Plus the whole purpose of the board is to get written responses, not to win popularity contests.  Rating my feedback as feels or late or whatever doesn't tell me what you actually think.


----------



## bearycool (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm glad the spirit of ED never died.

It has just metamorphosed into the most disgusting, beautiful butterfly it was meant to be.

Just finish up the wiki so we can chronicle all the epic halals.


----------



## U. cinereoargenteus (Sep 5, 2015)

I lurk like hell and never log in, but I thought I'd throw down my two cents since this is in the spirit of feedback. Finishing the wiki and starting up a blog sounds great. I first encountered CWC back when ED was less dumb/petty*, forgot about them for years, then on a lark decided to see what they'd gotten up to right around the house fire. The CWCki made getting caught up easier than reading through a 50 page forum post. Plus it's no longer in the hands of a thread's OP to keep a timeline of events, bless those that do.

*not that it was really that much better, I was just a middle schooler and less stuffy.


----------



## Silvana (Sep 5, 2015)

Slowboat to China said:


> In all seriousness, though, I've rarely had so much fun on a forum. Even with so many people and so much potential for crazy, this place is one of the calmest, sanest places I've ever hung out on the Internet, and if Null wants to be a benevolent dictator then I say have at it!



I couldn't agree more. I've been a fan of internet drama for several years now, but I never joined any forums or posted on any imageboards. The "belligerence" Null mentions (the inevitable consequence of anonymous posting) always seemed to pre-empt the possibility of intelligent dialogue. Now, however, I feel I have found my natural home - a forum with just the right combination of thoughtful, perceptive discussion and the sort of heartless mockery only a bunch of hurt spergs and misfits could be capable of producing. And the threads that result are always a_ joy_ to read.



bearycool said:


> I'm glad the spirit of ED never died.
> 
> It has just metamorphosed into the most disgusting, beautiful butterfly it was meant to be.



Oh, . @bearycool - you took the words right out of my mouth. 
Kiwi Farms - ED's true spiritual heir! To a bright and beautiful future of Autism, lulz and delicious drama!


----------



## Truant (Sep 5, 2015)

It seems that the farms are being used increasingly to document internet drama, not just lolcows.
Is this the direction you want the site to go in?


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 5, 2015)

Truant said:


> It seems that the farms are being used increasingly to document internet drama, not just lolcows.
> Is this the direction you want the site to go in?



A lot of the time, Internet drama is amusing because it's just _so stupid_.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Sep 5, 2015)

I love this site.

In one breath, it achieves being _stupid as fuck_ and _absolutely brilliant _in the same instant. It's akin to dividing by zero.


----------



## Massif (Sep 5, 2015)

Silvana said:


> I couldn't agree more. I've been a fan of internet drama for several years now, but I never joined any forums or posted on any imageboards. The "belligerence" Null mentions (the inevitable consequence of anonymous posting) always seemed to pre-empt the possibility of intelligent dialogue. Now, however, I feel I have found my natural home - a forum with just the right combination of thoughtful, perceptive discussion and the sort of heartless mockery only a bunch of hurt spergs and misfits could be capable of producing. And the threads that result are always a_ joy_ to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am torn on the heartless mockery, sometimes I hate it and sometimes I love it.
At least it's somewhat consistent.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaive said:


> And I wish we were able to handle having guest accounts there to post.



They can. They have to sit through laine to complete the captcha. Which is awesome


----------



## LikeicareKF (Sep 5, 2015)

bearycool said:


> I'm glad the spirit of ED never died.
> 
> It has just metamorphosed into the most disgusting, beautiful butterfly it was meant to be.
> 
> Just finish up the wiki so we can chronicle all the epic halals.


You're such a whore

Who are you?


----------



## Zim (Sep 5, 2015)

I've always seen this as an entertainment site. We do the stuff that show EXTRA wishes they could do.


----------



## JU 199 (Sep 5, 2015)

I've found the kiwi farms very enjoyable and for the most part, low bullshit.

8/10 would use again.


----------



## DC 740 (Sep 5, 2015)

Null, do you wanna snuggle?


----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (Sep 5, 2015)

This site can only grow if drops the enforcement of chan loser norms and the pretense that the freedom of speech isn't relative to political orientation. I imagine that won't happen.

I would love to work on a lolcow blog, but why would I want to work with the virgin midget child porn host? He hovers in between "I'm totally free to do what I want" and "I'm not free, my hands are tied by the law" and wonders why no one else seems to have his problem. To 99% of people he will always be the attention-seeking child porn midget who has decided who he wants to be and how he wants to be known. And he promotes the view that the Assad regime's victims aren't pro-democracy activists, they're Israeli intelligence and Muslim terrorists. The free-speech supporter who buys a torture regime's propaganda. ok

Oh yes, and cyber-bullying isn't real ... unless Vade does it, then it's _really, really bad, _it _really affected_ people, and it's evidence of how bad she is! No, it's relative to political orientation.

Since I quit regularly posting here I joined the Disney Channel fandom. There are plenty of lolcows, funny trolls, and drama there and it's just me milking them. And the people are relatively normal and there isn't a nigger-faggot-Jew person in sight. No one pretends they're a victim because you can't buy a rebel flag at Walmart. Powerlevel me if you want, it would just prove my point that enforcement of cultural norms and not freedom is what this place is about.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 5, 2015)

Is the kiwiupdates tumblr related to this?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Sep 5, 2015)

I AM STRAIGHT!!!! said:


> Since I quit regularly posting here I joined the Disney Channel fandom


you're a 33 year old man. there is no reasonable excuse for this


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 5, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> you're a 33 year old man. there is no reasonable excuse for this



There _absolutely_ isn't an excuse to quit posting here, yes


----------



## sugoi-chan (Sep 5, 2015)

I always thought the best rule was "Don't get mad". People are going to disagree with you, people are going to have different viewpoints. If you can't find a common ground, smile, nod, and accept that you don't get to dictate other people's thoughts and opinions. 

And as a corollary: we document drama. Drama happens when people get mad and rage. Try not to rage.


----------



## John Daker (Sep 5, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> I always thought the best rule was "Don't get mad". People are going to disagree with you, people are going to have different viewpoints. If you can't find a common ground, smile, nod, and accept that you don't get to dictate other people's thoughts and opinions.
> 
> And as a corollary: we document drama. Drama happens when people get mad and rage. Try not to rage.


The internet is very serious, please type extended treatises about how people who hurt your feelings online are wrong.


----------



## Red_Rager (Sep 5, 2015)

John Daker said:


> The internet is very serious, please type extended treatises about how people who hurt your feelings online are wrong.


Also please fill out this form while you are at it as we at the kiwi farms are very concerned about any butthurt
http://www.pophangover.com/4641/the-official-internet-butthurt-complaint-form/

In seriousness, I think the new changes sound good but whether they are good is yet to be seen.  I like the sound of the lolcow news site and more attention to the wiki.  As it is time consuming to dive into some of the more popular lolcows due to the volume of information surrounding the lolcows.  That is needed.


----------



## Ahffline (Sep 5, 2015)

One of the best things about the Farms is the diversity of topics we discuss. I've enjoyed observing and discussing lolcows, but I've also had really great conversations about other, serious topics like politics, religion, and current events. Topics that could lead to spergstorms of drama on other sites are sometimes discussed in a more reasonable manner here, which is a bit odd.

When things do boil over into a shitnami of drama here, though, it's pretty hilarious. There's that, too.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2015)

John Daker said:


> The internet is very serious, please type extended treatises about how people who hurt your feelings online are wrong.



Don't forget extensive details about the feel you felt when the bad person made you feel a feel!


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Sep 6, 2015)

I have to say, Kiwi Farms actually opened my point of view quite a bit. It helped me realize that I easily could've been a lolcow (and probably was one) and I'm learning how to not be as autistic in the lolcow kind of sense. Yes, I still shitpost once in a while (like with posting what is literally my reaction to some of the things I see), but I try to do it in a more entertaining fashion. I'm also learning to not take things so seriously and learn to laugh at stuff, even myself at times. 

Out of all the sites I've joined, Kiwi Farms is hands down the one with the least amount of drama and no doubt the sanest userbase, especially compared to sites like Deviantart, tumblr, Fanfiction.Net, and other sites  with rather terrible reputations like LiveJournal, SlutHate, Lookism, etc. I like that this site has self-awareness of the amount of autism/insanity that happens here, especially compared to other sites. 

For the lolcow wiki, it would be nice to contribute an article on some of the cows featured, but I suck at writing. English was one of my worst subjects because of this.


----------



## Sable (Sep 6, 2015)

Before I joined I thought this was the kind of site that would peel off your face and wear it as a mask, but it's more like a friendly community of sometimes-deranged homeless people.
Metaphorically of course.

I think this is part of the reason people  stay- unless you're literally a criminal or a Vade-level person it's generally rather civil. heck, even the Lolcows often post on their own threads.

It's helped to appreciate just how mad some mainstream sites and people can be. Like the sunglasses from _They Live _except not at all because that doesn't actually make sense.


It's also a far larger one than I realised, and I hope it continues to grow as-is, or at least doesn't drop off've a cliff.

If this post makes no sense/is made of shit I'm sorry . I ate too much pizza and woke up at 5:30am.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 6, 2015)

Null said:


> *Lolcow Wiki*
> People try to fault me for the Lolcow Wiki because it never got finished, but it never got abandoned. The site still runs and I keep it up, but it needs love, and I can't give it to it right now.
> 
> See, the Wiki was going to launch with Jace. I had it planned out that we'd make a full wiki for Jace, tie in articles that were well written for people like Vade, and then show it off to the world and open registration via forum accounts. The problem is that Jace turned out to be fake and I quit my job around the same time, so now there's no time or impetus behind the wiki, which is a shame.
> ...



Can I make a suggestion, can we kill off the Jace content on the Wiki?
Seeing as it was all a ruse anyway nothing of real value (for the wiki) will be lost, It should concentrate on the Real lolcows ADF, Vade, Kai etc.

And are we allowed to submit specific articles to the wiki? I have wanted to put together a few on topics like Health, Mental issues, lack of education etc about various cows.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Sep 6, 2015)

For the lolcow wiki, there should also be a horrorcow subcategory for those lolcows that especially take it to the extremes like MRZ, @Marjan Šiklić , Vade, Springtrapp, Nick Bate, and other sick fucks. There's a clear difference between someone like Chris or @Cowlick and someone as fucked up like @Marjan Šiklić or Vade.


----------



## Null (Sep 6, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Can I make a suggestion, can we kill off the Jace content on the Wiki?


Another discussion for another day.


----------



## Schnookums (Sep 6, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> I have wanted to put together a few on topics like Health, Mental issues, lack of education Education etc about various cows.


That is a good idea. You could reference other articles to keep them relevant.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Sep 6, 2015)

Schnookums said:


> That is a good idea. You could reference other articles to keep them relevant.


stop trying to give them advice Schnookums


----------



## DrunkTails (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a question about the lolcow wiki.

Will it include lolcows like Brianna Wu and the creator of Assigned Male? I always wanted to ask this but never did.


----------



## Null (Sep 6, 2015)

DrunkTails said:


> I have a question about the lolcow wiki.
> 
> Will it include lolcows like Brianna Wu and the creator of Assigned Male? I always wanted to ask this but never did.


Jaimas already wrote up a fucking biography on Brianna Wu.

https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Brianna_Wu

Edit: It's apparently 3.72524615554818 times larger than her Wikipedia article.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Sep 6, 2015)

Similar to what others have said, this is probably the sanest, most reasonable forum I've ever been on, which is surprising considering the subject matter of the meat of the forums (lolcows and internet drama and the like). Anyways, everything sounds good, and with this forum's track record, I have no doubt that it will be implemented well.


----------



## DrunkTails (Sep 6, 2015)

Null said:


> Jaimas already wrote up a fucking biography on Brianna Wu.
> 
> https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Brianna_Wu
> 
> Edit: It's apparently 3.72524615554818 times larger than her Wikipedia article.



Oh. Didn't see that.

My apologies Null.


----------



## Red_Rager (Sep 6, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Can I make a suggestion, can we kill off the Jace content on the Wiki?
> Seeing as it was all a ruse anyway nothing of real value (for the wiki) will be lost, It should concentrate on the Real lolcows ADF, Vade, Kai etc.
> 
> And are we allowed to submit specific articles to the wiki? I have wanted to put together a few on topics like Health, Mental issues, lack of education etc about various cows.



Jace stuff could be put under a category called "Hoaxes"  There is some value to keeping DN content on the wiki, if anything but a warning to be alert for hoaxes.  Keep Jace on it but reduce his prominence.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 6, 2015)

Red_Rager said:


> Jace stuff could be put under a category called "Hoaxes"  There is some value to keeping DN content on the wiki, if anything but a warning to be alert for hoaxes.  Keep Jace on it but reduce his prominence.



If it ends up like that it should be a single page just covering the important stuff links to videos etc.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Sep 6, 2015)

_The Zulu wars, video games, particle physics, Gothic-Lolita dresses, beer, BDSM, pet snakes & mice, paintball, cooking, Null's level of dickery, world politics, dragon dildos, professional wrestling, bunnies, 'I'm so hungover. Halp.", techno music, football, metalworking, just how cute Rio is, assorted shitposting, Germany post WWII, Modern interpretive dance, inflation porn.  

-_Any thirty minutes in "chat" on the Kiwifarms.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Sep 6, 2015)

Null said:


> Jaimas already wrote up a fucking biography on Brianna Wu.
> 
> https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Brianna_Wu
> 
> Edit: It's apparently 3.72524615554818 times larger than her Wikipedia article.


We should try and have as many links to the article from her talk page, and references


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Sep 7, 2015)

I love the blog idea. Im always trying to figure out what the hell is going on or why a lolcow is funny in concise terms. The wiki, even in its current state, helps alot. And even the brief summaries in the thread spotlights helps us, super casual types out alot. But a full blown blog would really go along way to keeping track of all the hijinks.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 7, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Is the kiwiupdates tumblr related to this?


Nah, it's my test on getting up to date to the farms. Lolcow News is gonna replace this anyway.


----------



## The Master Debater (Sep 27, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> You've discovered the joys of the "stab-in-the-face" rebuttal.
> 
> Godspeed, Null. Godspeed.


Aka closing threads


----------

